
See what objects Facebook has automatically recognized in your photos - seanwilson
https://github.com/ageitgey/show-facebook-computer-vision-tags
======
bhouston
Please publish this as an official Google Chrome extensions. :)

~~~
phaed
Second this. Developer mode is not built for end users, it bypasses security
checks. Plus nobody wants to see this every time they open chrome:
[https://i.stack.imgur.com/861MU.png](https://i.stack.imgur.com/861MU.png)

------
jakebasile
This is awesome, I had no idea they did this. Quite accurate, too!

------
eeZi
Facebook in Germany doesn't have those alt tags.

~~~
acidshards
I live in Belgium and the extension works (maybe it's due to the fact that I
switched my Facebook language to English).

